# I'm a newbie



## LuannThayer (May 18, 2011)

Hello! I live in upstate New York and love Halloween!! Try to have a little haunt every year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Welcome! It's a lot of fun in here.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Enjoy that "little" haunt all you can - because once you start hanging here, it gets bigger, and bigger, and BIGGER every year. Soon, you'll be signing autographs 

Welcome, we are glad you are here!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Luann!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't worry, your little haunt will grow.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi. Welcome. I'm a newbie too.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------

